# 3/4" Dilly bearings and bearing buddies



## essess (Mar 18, 2011)

Anyone know a source to get 3/4" outer bearings for a Dilly trailer? Everyone locally say they haven't seem them in years. Also, what size bearing buddy is used on this 5 lug hub? Thanks.


----------



## FishingBuds (Mar 18, 2011)

here's a quick google i did, https://forums.iboats.com/Boat-Trailers/Dilly


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 18, 2011)

I use 3/4" bearings on my trailer. I get them from Blain's Farm & Fleet. It's a kit from Timken with 2 bearings 2 races 1 seal 1 cotter pin and a tube of grease about $14.00. I needed 1.78" Bearing Buddies I found them at Cabelas Bargain Cave cheap. 
Did you try NAPA?


----------



## essess (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for the info.!!


----------



## screwballl (Mar 20, 2011)

Each trailer is different, even among the same manufacturers. The only way to find out is to actually measure the bearings and size you need with a caliper (digital is preferred).


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 20, 2011)

Bearing Buddy sells 3/4" bearing kits.


----------



## BassBlaster (Mar 21, 2011)

I needed the same bearings and bearing buddies. I couldnt find them locally at any of the trailer places but I was able to go to a bearing place for the bearings and got the bearing budies on Ebay. The hub seals were another thing all together. Good luck, I wasnt able to find them anywhere and no one was able to order them. Luckily mine were still in good shape so I was able to reuse them. They are not gonna last forever so new hubs will probably be in my future.


----------

